# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Mach 3 sử dụng trên phiên bản Windows nào là tốt nhất?

## quocquan

Các bạn cho mình hỏi  mình xài phần mềm art cam và mach 3 . Mình nên cài win xp hay win 7  tốt hơn . Ổn định hơn? Cám ơn các bạn.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Các bạn cho mình hỏi  mình xài phần mềm art cam và mach 3 . Mình nên cài win xp hay win 7  tốt hơn . Ổn định hơn? Cám ơn các bạn.


em chưa xài thử với winXP nhưng em thấy win7 chạy bình thường ạ. WinXP thì hơi cũ ùi ạ. xài win7 chạy phà phà.

----------


## GORLAK

CỨ XP quất tới cho nó gọn nhẹ, mach3 đk tín hiệu thời gian thực nên nếu máy PC nó cà giựt là máy cnc nó cũng dễ bị cà giựt theo.

----------


## quocquan

Cam on cac ban gop y  cho minh

----------


## quocquan

Sẵn đây các bạn cho mình hỏi . Mình xài mach 3 kết nối qua cổng lpt mà máy mình k có cổng đó . Xin hỏi mình có thể mua dây nối usb sang lpt cấm vào sài được k bạn .

----------


## anhcos

> Sẵn đây các bạn cho mình hỏi . Mình xài mach 3 kết nối qua cổng lpt mà máy mình k có cổng đó . Xin hỏi mình có thể mua dây nối usb sang lpt cấm vào sài được k bạn .


Không dc đâu bác, phải dùng card pci ra lpt mới xài dc.

----------


## quocquan

Cam  on ban nhieu nhe

----------


## quocquan

Bạn cho mình hỏi card pci ra lpt mà bạn nói có phải loại  hay dùng cho máy in k? Hay loại chuyên dụng để dùng cho điều khiển cho mach3 . Nếu loại đó thì loại pci j? Cám ơn bạn

----------


## anhcos

Cứ mua cái pci ra lpt là xài được thôi bác, nhưng là đồ cổ nên không phải cửa hàng nào họ cũng có.

----------


## suu_tam

Không nhiều vì quá nhiều card chuyển đổi.
Chỉ cần tìm PIC-E to LPT là ra.
https://www.google.com.vn/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pci-e+to+lpt

Với lại máy mới bây giờ thấy cổng LPT rất sẵn mà các bác.

----------


## quocquan

Cám ơn các bạn rất nhiều.

----------

